# Wie erstellt man eine EISA Partition?



## -mephisto- (7. Januar 2009)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, ich wüßte gerne wie man eine EISA Partition erstellen kann.

Hintergrund:
Die alte Festplatte von meinem ACER Notebook ist abgeraucht. DIe Daten konnte ich teilweise mit "Gentoo" retten. 
Nun habe ich eine neue Festplatte für das Notebook gekauft. Auf der alten Festplatte befand sich eine EISA Partition, deren Inhalt ich retten konnte. 
Doch wie erstelle ich nun auf der neuen Festplatte eine solche Partition...? 

Über Google sind leider nur Threads zu finden über Möglichkeiten EISA Partitionen zu löschen, aber nicht wie man eine erstellt...


----------



## Kai008 (7. Januar 2009)

War EISA nicht die Abkürzung für Extence ISA, also die Weiterentwicklung der ISA?

Wozu brauchst du diese Partition? Ich nehme mal an du hast die Daten jetzt auf einem anderen Medium, wie einer CD. Dann formatiere dir die HDD doch einfach als eine NTFS-Partition und kopiere die Daten darauf.

Wenn du aber auf die alte Platte noch zugreifen kannst (was ich bei einer Softwaredatenrettung schwer vermute), dann ist testdisc die beste Medizin. Damit habe ich schon des öfteren Daten gerettet, wenn das Filesystem aus irgend einen Grund zerstört wurde. (Meistens wird die Partition dann als "RAW", also Rohdatei ohne irgend ein Format erkannt.) Sie waren bisher immer zu 100% intakt.


----------



## -mephisto- (7. Januar 2009)

Die EISA Partition ist eine versteckte Partition, welche von ACER werksseitig angelegt wurde. 
Auf ihr befinden sich die Daten zur Zurücksetzung des Rechners in den Ursprungszustand.

Aus diesem Grund möchte ich diese Partition auch wieder auf der neuen Festplatte haben...


----------



## PC Heini (8. Januar 2009)

Schau hier mal; 
http://forum.chip.de/windows-vista/eisa-partition-sichtbar-979395.html
http://forum.chip.de/notebooks/acer-eisa-partition-586024.html
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/242168/de

Das hätt ich mal gefunden.

Hier noch mehr.

http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&l...isions_inline&resnum=0&ct=broad-revision&cd=2

Hoffe, du kommst damit weiter.


----------

